# Puppy Pic



## crznet (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello, this is my big boy 1 year ago.

I would like to know your opinion about him, regarding maturing (based on his pedigree), rib spring, showing, etc

His pedigree: Pedigree: Chasse C. Thomas


















Later I will update the thread with his picture today!


----------

